# Fiona kidded - new pics



## ksalvagno (Apr 11, 2010)

Goat number 3 has kidded today. She was due April 14th but was as big as a house and I'm not surprised that she gave birth early. Here is the first shot. I left her to be alone with her 2 boys and I'm not even sure she was done. I also had an alpaca cria born earlier today and had to take care of some day one care with her.

Will update with dry pictures tomorrow.

Picture of Fiona with her 2 very wet boys:






Picture of cria born today:


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 11, 2010)

They are SO cute!! I wish they would stay little like that and you could have them in the house like a puppy lol


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 11, 2010)

Awww 

That is the first time I've ever seen a cria.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 11, 2010)

Triple awwww!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks! It has been one heck of a day. The alpaca that gave birth has decided that she doesn't feel like nursing her cria so I have to bottle feed. She likes her cria so I'm hoping that the Banamine shots will work and that her problem is pain. She has milk darn her. It will be a long night.

Then this afternoon I disbudded my 2 little goat kids that were born on March 27th. Everything seem to go fine but after they both seemed off. Then a little later they were both shaking really bad. So I gave them both a shot of Banamine and they seem to be fine now. 

Then I get a last minute phone call that an alpaca customer wants to pick up their moms and babies. So I had to hurry up and get a bill ready. Of course he came right when I had to bottle feed the cria. Luckily everyone understands.

Then while I"m milking my Alpine, I hear this ungodly screaming from the goat area and knew right away that someone was giving birth. So then Fiona gave birth. She did just have the 2 boys. They are both nursing and doing well.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Apr 11, 2010)

what a day you had... whew... glad to hear all went well... hope that alpaca takes that cria back..


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations.....when it rains, it pours....glad everyone's doing good.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 12, 2010)

And I thought my day of kidding was busy with just one doe kidding and having chicks hatch - can you tell I'm new at the goat thing?

Boy oh Boy - Roll Farms, you took the words out of my mouth.  When it rains it sure pours!


----------



## Nature Watcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow sounds like you had a busy day!

I have never seen a cria before!

It's so cute!


----------



## chandasue (Apr 12, 2010)

Whoa! What a whirlwind day! Cute babies all around.  (Now I want alpacas... Actually I wanted them before goats but goats are a bit more practical for us until we move to a bigger place.)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats!  Beautiful kids, lovely cria!


----------



## dkluzier (Apr 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous!  Congrats on all you got accomplished!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2010)

Here are some new pics of the boys. Both have blue eyes. They are real cuties. The one picture of the black/tan/white boy was under the heat lamp so it looks yellow. 

Kate, what are their color patterns? I"m so tired I'm not even going to try and figure it out.

Today was worse than yesterday. The cria born yesterday had to be transfused. Now today I had an alpaca/cria dropped off because owners are going out of town and she gave birth today and had a very bad dystocia. Mom is in a ton of pain and won't let cria nurse. So guess what I will be doing tonight! Now I have 2 bottle babies to feed! And tomorrow will be another transfusion.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

How adorable!
Good luck with your bottle babies!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2010)

broken gold w/dorsal stripe and heavily broken buckskin


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2010)

Some might argue on the dark gold one...and call it red chammie or something because of the dorsal...but a chammie has a black/dark belly and legs...so I go for the simplest description.

They are so flashy!  You've had some beautiful kids this year!  Got more due?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm supposed to have one more due but I'm suspecting she is not pregnant. The previous owner said last year she kidded with one buck and didn't look pregnant so we will see. She is due April 14th. I'm on constant cria watch with alpacas so I'm out in the barn a lot and should see if she goes into labor. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## BYFarmer (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! congrats all around!  You sure sound like a busy lady these past couple of days Karen!! Have a great day and take it easy.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Apr 13, 2010)

Karen, the kids are so cute!  Sounds like you have been busy!


----------

